

Photo Sharing Service PicPlum (YC S11) Gets A Revamp. Mobile App & API Are Next - lyime
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/20/yc-backed-photo-sharing-service-picplum-gets-a-revamp-mobile-app-api-are-next/

======
tomgallard
If anyone's looking for a photo printing API that's cheaper, ships photos
internationally for a flat fee, and has already launched, check out Pwinty (
<http://www.pwinty.com> ).

We've very much a white label service, so you can add all your own branding
etc, and we just do the boring stuff.

So- if you want to build the next PicPlum - think about using Pwinty to do it!

Oh- and we're completely bootstrapped!

~~~
trafficlight
Tom, this is exactly what I've been looking for. I've built an internet-
connected photobooth and I've been wanting to offer additional prints on my
website. It's called Photopops ( <http://myphotopops.com> ).

Is there a work-in-progress Python module somewhere? If not, I may work on
that.

~~~
tomgallard
Hi- there isn't at the moment, so we'd love someone to come up with one (and
I'm sure we can offer you some free credit on the service to say thanks for
your effort!)

------
rdl
This is a really well designed application.

I'm not really in the target audience myself (I aggressively digitize
everything and avoid owning physical media of all kinds), but for xx% of the
population who do like physical pictures, especially older people or
sentimental people, PicPlum is a great choice.

------
gdeglin
I love the incredible attention to detail, both in design and implementation,
on just about every page on PicPlum. I've used their site as a benchmark for
several projects I've worked on.

I've had a chance to see some of their prints as well, and I can definitely
say the quality has been fantastic. From what I understand, when you start
printing at very high volume it gets hard to keep the print quality this high.

~~~
PStamatiou
Thanks man, that means a lot. We definitely obsess over the details. :)

